# POP3 Server (Debian) neustarten



## Crav3X (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

im Confixx Interface steht immer das keine Verbindung zum POP3 Server hergestellt werden konnte... leider ist es irgendwie aber nur bei bestimmten Postfächern... bei manchen funktioniert es ohne probleme...

Naja.. Apache schon 100 mal neu gestartet... aber bringt nichts...

Wie kann ich denn jetzt genau den POP3 Server neu starten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2007)

Crav3X hat gesagt.:


> Naja.. Apache schon 100 mal neu gestartet... aber bringt nichts...


Das kann auch nichts bringen, denn Apache ist der Webserver. Mit Mails hat der nichts zu tun.



Crav3X hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich denn jetzt genau den POP3 Server neu starten?


Der POP3-Server laeuft, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ueber den InetD, oder XInetD. Dieser muss dann entsprechend neu gestartet werden damit dann auch der POP3-Server neu gestartet wird.


----------



## Crav3X (17. Oktober 2007)

Aha, hab ich wieder was gelernt...

ich versuch mal Danke


----------



## Crav3X (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hab Exim mal neu gestartet irgendwie^^

und jetz läufts... 

Danke


----------

